# Can't tell what emotion you are feeling?



## AshCash (Oct 31, 2009)

I just want to know if anyone feels like this,specifically those suffering from severe/major/mild depression. I mean, usually I always feel like my heart is sinking, but I find myself feeling certain emotions,but I can't figure out what exactly I'm feeling,as if there isn't any name for what emotion I'm feeling.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Does it feel like that rush you get when you are about to descend down a steep roller coaster? and it hurts? I was like that last night. I had been under a lot of stress, and a lot of drama over the weekend. I tend to worry too much sometimes. That's when I get those sinking feelings. I cried it out a few minutes, put in a good movie, and drank some warm sleepy tea. It helped.

Could it be you are worried or feeling dread about something?


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

sometimes i cant put a name to wat im feeling either.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

When I get severely depressed, my heart and lungs feel smothered like my will to live is being sapped away slowly. My heartbeats gets slower and all my bad memories come back in a deluge to wash my soul away. Then I suddenly get humbled, and that's when I'm most dangerous to myself since I will be more willing to hurt myself permanently.


----------



## AshCash (Oct 31, 2009)

Tugwahquah said:


> Does it feel like that rush you get when you are about to descend down a steep roller coaster? and it hurts? I was like that last night. I had been under a lot of stress, and a lot of drama over the weekend. I tend to worry too much sometimes. That's when I get those sinking feelings. I cried it out a few minutes, put in a good movie, and drank some warm sleepy tea. It helped.
> 
> Could it be you are worried or feeling dread about something?


Today was really bad because I'm in a position where I feel completely alone since I don't have any real friends, not close to family, yet somehow I try to be dependent upon everyone else because I don't feel like I can face anything on my own. The feeling I felt physically was as if I was becoming more 2 dimensional, literally, and my heart was sinking,I couldn't even feel my heart beat, but my mind felt like it was tingling somehow, my whole body felt like it was being held up by strings,like a puppet,and I just felt like a limp noodle.My eyes were just kinda open,just staring out at whatever,unable to focus on anything as if everything was a blur.My mind is completely void of any thought.Like you tugwahquah I wanted to scream/cry out,but it feels physically impossible for some reason.It doesn't really feel like a rush,it feels like being in autopilot mode.


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a terrible, terrible time labeling my emotions. I try to work on this with my counselor. I say I feel yucky a lot... that's not really an emotion! It's frustrating that I can't label what I am feeling...

Hey, I just labeled an emotion... I'm frustrated!!!


----------



## IvyAndRoses (Sep 4, 2011)

AshCash said:


> It doesn't really feel like a rush,it feels like being in autopilot mode.


YES! I feel like that a lot. So much so that when I have the possibility of a relationship and they ask me how I feel I truly don't know. People rarely ask how I feel about something so I am neither prepared to answer them or I truly don't have a clue. I just exist. Someone asked me how I felt about rollercoasters and I spent half an hour trying to figure out if I felt anything about them. I don't know how I feel, I don't know how I feel About things. I just don't know.


----------



## johnny93 (Jun 10, 2011)

I feel....


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes sometimes I'm numb and don't know what to feel. Sometimes I'm too tired to feel sad, I'm indifferent to shiit around me. Even if someone were to screw me over, I doubt I'd feel especially bad about it. It's just a constant state of blargh but nothing particularly bad.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*:dohWell I m depressed of nothing,want to cry for no reason..i feel alike..i mean insane.its really difficult to figure out of what I worried of??sounds alike*


----------



## comfortablynumb1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

AshCash said:


> Today was really bad because I'm in a position where I feel completely alone since I don't have any real friends, not close to family, yet somehow I try to be dependent upon everyone else because I don't feel like I can face anything on my own. The feeling I felt physically was as if I was becoming more 2 dimensional, literally, and my heart was sinking,I couldn't even feel my heart beat, but my mind felt like it was tingling somehow, my whole body felt like it was being held up by strings,like a puppet,and I just felt like a limp noodle.My eyes were just kinda open,just staring out at whatever,unable to focus on anything as if everything was a blur.My mind is completely void of any thought.Like you tugwahquah I wanted to scream/cry out,but it feels physically impossible for some reason.It doesn't really feel like a rush,it feels like being in autopilot mode.


Apathy?


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Every night i feel like crawling up in the corner and crying but i just can't cry anymore.


----------



## h3k6hkl6hj5b63 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have trouble identifying emotions, too. My depression is like an indecisive boredom. It's like an unwillingness to get up and do anything. My panic attacks are like an overload of negative energy. It just reminds me of explosions. Emotions are silly abstract things. I hate them because I cannot understand them.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to have to use a chart to identify how I was feeling


----------

